# OmegaXIS wallpaper created by me



## wichiandy (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello all, it's nice to see you all in GBAtemp~!

Okay, this is the first time I show my creation in gbatemp.net (i was usually post em up in eathena.ws, now i don't), and I require the members of GBAtemp to help me rate my wallpaper and it is also best if the rate is including some good critism about my wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Uh oh, I am so embarrassed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler








Title : Uo-rokku (OmegaXIS) Crystalia Energetica
Using program : Photoshop CS2
Layers : About 12 layers
How long I do it : About 1 week



Oh, mind you to not plagiarize my creation. It is not allowed, except from my permission, and this is still not complete, but I like to show it anyway~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Wichiandy


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW its, cool but the guy in the background spoils the "coolness" effect in my opinion. But anyways its AWESOME!! 4/5


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Pretty good job.....I think it would look better without that guy, too.....

ANd don't see what could you do to improve it...this is really good just as it is!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 5, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> WOW its, cool but the guy in the background spoils the "coolness" effect in my opinion. But anyways its AWESOME!! 4/5



QFT, 4/5 here too


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeay~ Thanks~
I hope more critique would come as many as it could~

Don't worry~ I love critique~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and don't forget about the rate too~

*over-excited*


----------



## Ducky (Oct 5, 2008)

Decent. 
You are fine but your work is brush filled and almost none of your own hand.
Just your mind.. Think about that.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

anyone will to translate this for me...? or i might start a translation project for this wallpaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



XD

anyway nice work


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 6, 2008)

Ohoho~~ 1 very good critique from mr Ducky.
Indeed, I can't draw the picture well using my hands, especially creating one by myself. I have already experienced about drawing from another characters or self creating my own character, and the results were nada/nil/zero.

So that's it~ Then, I am trying to learning how to master the special effect, but I am not at exactly 25% mastered this skill yet. That's why I need some critique that maybe I couldn't see in my very own eyes, 2 is better than one, and 3 is better than two. I'm still not perfect (and never perfect), and I need some guide, thats why I need critique~. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@DarkRey : Oh, I'm sorry because I put it into Japaneese language (even though that is translated via translator) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's name is Uo-rokku (WarRock), you would notice him from Ryuusei no Rockman (Megaman StarForce) as OmegaXIS too. (The name depends which one you want to, If you choose ryuusei no rockman, it is WarRock, If you choose Megaman StarForce, the name is OmegaXIS)

Behind the "by Wichiandy", it is "Uichidesu", means same as "by Wichiandy" (Wichi = (Jpn) Uichi)

And the upper left it is "6th project [Kurisutaria-Enerugechi(ti?)ka]", means "6th project [Crystalia-Energetica]"

And the last one, very long lines of Japaneese, it's means "Enigmatic, Intelligent, *forget* " >_<

Yup~

Don't worry~ I will collect this critique and the rate as the motivator to make me more serious to do it~
So~, please help me rate my wallpaper and the critique as well~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wichiandy


----------

